# Question about 1kW Airmar Transducers



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Do these have to be seated flush with the bottom of the hull so it makes contact with the H2O, or is it mounted to the floor and reads through? 

Assuming most marina mechanics can handle this installation?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

GASeminole said:


> Do these have to be seated flush with the bottom of the hull so it makes contact with the H2O, or is it mounted to the floor and reads through?
> 
> Assuming most marina mechanics can handle this installation?


Thru-hull or shoot-thu? Which model Airmar are you considering?


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Flush with the bottom of the hull. Do a search On the forum on 1 kilowatt flush mount transducers It will come up and give you all the information you need. I know X-shark has installed 1 and there's a thread that followed the installation. I'm at work now or I would look it up for you And post a link. If someone else doesn't do it / You can't find it, I will look this evening.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Lil' Scout said:


> Thru-hull or shoot-thu? Which model Airmar are you considering?


Didn't know there were different ones, but I think the "thru-hull"..? I guess whichever is best with a Lowrance HDS8, Im definitely open to suggestions but have read that they suggest a 1kW Airmar for deep/saltwater applications.

Have only had the transom mounts in the past, but want to get the best I can get (within reason).


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

King Mike said:


> Flush with the bottom of the hull. Do a search On the forum on 1 kilowatt flush mount transducers It will come up and give you all the information you need. I know X-shark has installed 1 and there's a thread that followed the installation. I'm at work now or I would look it up for you And post a link. If someone else doesn't do it / You can't find it, I will look this evening.


Thanks. That's what I thought but wanted to confirm. Im a little nervous about putting a hole in my hull, but I'm sure it's safe when done correctly or people wouldn't be doing it. All the more reason also why I want to know how routine it is. Im up at Lake Lanier, perhaps I should have it done by someone closer to the coast?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Stepping up the electronics on the Sweet Party?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Airmar*

Get the 2kw not that much more and worth the money flush mount so you don't have another hole in the boat just put one on mine this year big difference just ask your brother


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have the Airmar B260 that was installed in 2009. I haven't had a need for any upgrades. It was thru hull mounted flush with the keel of the hull. If you don't want to pull the boat have the in hull transducer installed. You will need to do a trial first with the unit to make sure it will work with your hull construction.

My hull is 1" thick solid fiberglass so the transducer was also glassed in 1" thick.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I would get in touch with Semperfishing (Gil) on The Hull Truth. He's an AIRMAR distributor and can probably beat any other deal that you can find. He's a good guy and will talk xducers and electronics till the cows come home.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> Stepping up the electronics on the Sweet Party?


Yeah man, I "need" to I think. You know what I am working with



billin said:


> Get the 2kw not that much more and worth the money flush mount so you don't have another hole in the boat just put one on mine this year big difference just ask your brother


I didn't know there was a 2kw...good to know. Thanks Billin. 



Ocean Master said:


> I have the Airmar B260 that was installed in 2009. I haven't had a need for any upgrades. It was thru hull mounted flush with the keel of the hull. If you don't want to pull the boat have the in hull transducer installed. You will need to do a trial first with the unit to make sure it will work with your hull construction.
> 
> My hull is 1" thick solid fiberglass so the transducer was also glassed in 1" thick.


The bronze B260 is the one I was looking at earlier today actually...looks like a good one. Thanks 



Lil' Scout said:


> I would get in touch with Semperfishing (Gil) on The Hull Truth. He's an AIRMAR distributor and can probably beat any other deal that you can find. He's a good guy and will talk xducers and electronics till the cows come home.


Thanks Scout
_______________________________________________________

Since I do need to trailer it, I cant have a faring sticking out. With the 18 degree deadrise, looks like this 20 degree tilted element would be a good fit http://www.imarineusa.com/AirmarB164-20-BL.aspx

Appreciate all the feedback. Very helpful and I definitely need to do alot more homework while Im saving up


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

X-shark installed the 1 kw on my 235 seapro earlier this year. Paired with a furuno fcv585. I'm speechless. Change the function button to shift and WOW. The image is so detailed, as a diver, I can translate what I see on the display to what I know is down there.


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

*Airmar TM260*

Just a thought since you trailer your boat is that Airmar makes a transom mount 1kw called the TM260. It has gotten very good reviews and I am looking to put one on my World Cat this winter. It will work better for me since my sponsons sit flat on my trailer.

It runs in the $700 range for the plain one and $1,000 for the TM260W wide angle version. I am leaning to the regular as I am a diver and just want to find my "drop zones".


----------



## Semperfifishing (Oct 5, 2012)

Several options with the 260 series.

The Airmar 260 series is the most sensitive 1 Kw transducer to date...about 44 times more sensitive than the 3 element B164...and 50 times better than the B60

Available as the B260,M260,Tm260 and SS264N pair.
And if only fishing under 500' the broadband 200 kHz side is available as a single flush mount..or a fairing mount.

On boats less than 30' many pocket mount the B260...but if the labor costs are too high the SS264 pair may be an option as they this option could be less in overall costs.











TheTm260 is good for many boats but will not work on stepped hulls ( The Tm258 is also an option here as it keeps the costs down as it is 4 element uint. )

Below is the 260.
The 50 kHz side is a 7 element ..and the 200 kHz side a single broadband. Being broadband it will give far greater target resolution and detail.


----------

